# Old School Builds I've seen the collections Let's see the installs!



## SilkySlim

Alright i've seen lots of cool collections let's start seeing some builds. I want to see some working installs and or some cool installs from systems and cars gone by. Just let us know if it's an install gone by.
Thanks can't wait to see.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SaturnSL1

*Re: Old School Builds I seen the collections Let's see the installs!*

My old system, before the Sundown subs and monster US Amps was permanantly installed

Alpine CDA 9855
Hornsonics 4 inch mids
Generic French tweets
Precision Power PC450
Orion Cobalt CS150.2
Kicker Impulse 12s

Very basic, very ugly, very PURPLE, but pretty damn satisfying for less than 1000 watts.


----------



## SilkySlim

Get those scanners warmed up for the old pictures. 
Turn on your phones and snap some pics of your old school systems even if it just part old school mixed with new equipment. I want to see how people are using and integrating their old stuff. 
I would like to here why they're using it too.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SaturnSL1

*Re: Old School Builds I seen the collections Let's see the installs!*

To answer why I'm using what I'm using, it's because I purchased it all (at different times) for less than $120. It's as low budget as it can get as far as I'm concerned.

If there is anything I love more than hunting for old school gear, it's buying it for dirt cheap.


----------



## ryanr7386

*Re: Old School Builds I seen the collections Let's see the installs!*

Subscribed! 

Installation in Progress! 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...erbird-sc-sq-build-old-school-alpine-ads.html


----------



## SilkySlim

That's great the price makes it even better. That's why I think the quality old school stuff fits so perfect here for do it yourself.


----------



## SaturnSL1

*Re: Old School Builds I seen the collections Let's see the installs!*

Yeah, you gotta love a good deal


----------



## SilkySlim

Wow Ryan that car is going to be a beast! Even went with the Old school Alarm 8080 that's cool I loved mine. That ADS speaker setups is still very high on my list! I remember how bad a I thought I was with a 8080 alarm a 7909 & alpine cell phone. Ah the memories. Great work man love it. Those sc were some of the best cars for sound. It was so easy to get fit equipment and get them to sound really good SQ wise at least. That and the Buick GN. Hats off quality work and build.

A buddy of mine bought my old car 1991 Accord and is in the process of installing a hybrid OS system. Pics coming soon!


----------



## oilman

Looking forward to this.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Old School Builds I seen the collections Let's see the installs!*

I'll post some when I finish in about two months.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## RNBRAD

*Re: Old School Builds I seen the collections Let's see the installs!*

Old school build, built in the early 90's and pretty much all the same equipment. Pretty much the way it is today except for doors and kicks. The mb quarts are 21 yrs old (did update from the 25 to 19mm tweets) amps are 17 years old. Old equipment and mostly old install. Updates to come. BTW has the original 8025 Alpine alarm installed in 1990 with the pager system. All still works and love the signature Alpine "chirp chirp". 

89 Chevy Z71

















Under seat DVA 5205









Processors in the headliner, did update from a EPX2 to the DQXS a few years ago.









This has been changed, but brings back memories. 








Today








Old school Alpine S604









Inner door and kick panel. Sorry didn't have any outer doors, these are old pics.




























OS charging, Amptech alt with stealth regulator purchased in 1992.


----------



## SilkySlim

Love that install clean. My favorite audio control headliner!


----------



## RNBRAD

*Re: Old School Builds I seen the collections Let's see the installs!*

Thanks, A few more of it. The ESP 2 and Epicenter are original OS models, about 20 plus yrs old.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Old School Builds I seen the collections Let's see the installs!*



RNBRAD said:


> Old school build, built in the early 90's and pretty much all the same equipment. Pretty much the way it is today except for doors and kicks. The mb quarts are 21 yrs old (did update from the 25 to 19mm tweets) amps are 17 years old. Old equipment and mostly old install. Updates to come.
> 
> 89 Chevy Z71


4" lift with 33s?

Love the truck btw. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## RNBRAD

*Re: Old School Builds I seen the collections Let's see the installs!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> 4" lift with 33s?
> 
> Love the truck btw. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Thanks. Close, it's actually 2.5" lift and 31's.


----------



## Robb

*CRX Install Pics - Zapco, DRZ9255 etc*

Heres some pics of the install that was completed recently 

- Clarion DRZ9255 headunit (4 way active capable)
- DLS MS6a 6.5" midbass
- old skool Kicker Nd25a tweeters
- old skool Zapco Studio 50 (tweeters)
- old skool Zapco Studio 100 (midbass)
- old skool Zapco Studio 100 (bridged for sub)
- old skool Kicker KS80 Substation



































Some pics of my other components that were installed:


----------



## SilkySlim

Man the old substation it's been a long time since I've seen 1 of those. clean very nice. I didn't expect this thread to bring back so many memories. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shawnk

*Re: Old School Builds I seen the collections Let's see the installs!*

Built this for my wife a couple of years ago... using old school RF gear AND old school install techniques (intentionally  )










The full build log here with more pics : http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ld-school-rockford-fosgate-1-2-build-log.html


----------



## SilkySlim

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I'll post some when I finish in about two months.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Can't wait to see that one epic!


----------



## SilkySlim

shawnk said:


> Built this for my wife a couple of years ago... using old school RF gear AND old school install techniques (intentionally  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The full build log here with more pics : http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ld-school-rockford-fosgate-1-2-build-log.html


Timeless work well done! She should love it.


----------



## smgreen20

*Re: Old School Builds I seen the collections Let's see the installs!*

My wifes car. The newest thing in it is about 2 years old, Memphis SE 5 1/4" coax's. 


































































Car: 2000 Pontiac Grand AM SE
HU: 2000 Clarion HX-D10 w/Blue face/trim
CD Changer: 2001 Clarion CDC655z
DSP: 2000 Clarion DPH910
Fronts: 2010 Memphis SE52
Rears: 1997 Kicker Impulse 690i
Sub: 1996 Kicker SoloBaric S10c
Amps: 1996 PPI Sedona APA430ix, 1996 PPI Sedona APA200ix


----------



## SilkySlim

Would a mod please fix my typo on this thread title. From I to I've thanks.


----------



## SilkySlim

1996 solobaric very nice love the ppi Sedona's real sleepers. Nice clarion wouldn't expect anything else. I love the sub enclosure creative stealth.


----------



## Darth SQ

SilkySlim said:


> Would a mod please fix my typo on this thread title. From I to I've thanks.


No way.....wallow in your shame. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLLECTOR


----------



## SilkySlim

Nice lol. Thanks. 
I bathe in it everyday.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RNBRAD

Those bring back some memories!!


----------



## aaron7

New pics, old setup!

All installed in 1999 by Tweeter here in MA.

The amp rack is hinged for access which I always thought was a neat design.

Alpine CDA-7949
Alpine PXA-H600
a/d/s P2110 2 channel amp
a/d/s P840 8 channel amp
3 sets of a/d/s A6i/m components
3 JL Audio 10W6 subs


----------



## smgreen20

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the ADS P840 an 8 channel amp, not 6?


----------



## aaron7

haha whoops, yeah it's 8x40w.


----------



## shawnk

aaron7 said:


> New pics, old setup!
> 
> All installed in 1999 by Tweeter here in MA.


Cool. Which Tweeter exactly? I worked for Tweeter in Portsmouth NH for many years.


----------



## aaron7

Peabody MA. Still have all the receipts and manuals buried somewhere!


----------



## SUX 2BU

1988 Mustang GT, install circa 1994. Compeltely removable when commuting to college during the week. Protected by an 8080. Personalized plates read EAR DMG 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/650642-post49.html


----------



## SUX 2BU

1997 Dodge Avenger ES I bought new. Install circa 1997 using most of the gear from the Mustang. Spare tire was still accessible. Ungo Box protected with 5 sirens including a mechanical siren.


----------



## Hoye0017

Haven't i seen the mustang and the dodge in magazines?


----------



## shawnk

^^ Nice installs!


----------



## SUX 2BU

Hoye0017 said:


> Haven't i seen the mustang and the dodge in magazines?


I wish! Not that I know of, but had it been I sure would like to know about it


----------



## chefhow

Tommy Clark's "Rockit Science" 1989 IASCA Finals - YouTube

Manville Smith's 2x IASCA-champion 1984 Celica GT - YouTube

Here are a couple for you guys that will take you WAAAAAAY back in time.


----------



## Hoye0017

SUX 2BU said:


> I wish! Not that I know of, but had it been I sure would like to know about it


Did you compete? I may have seen it in some competition pics. The mustang looks very familiar.


----------



## thehatedguy

Manville and 9 tweeters per side, you go!


----------



## hybridamp

The substation really takes me back in time!


----------



## smgreen20

Here's the amp rack I just put in my truck this past weekend.










LANZAR Opti amps from left to right.
Opti150- mids, Opti500- sub, Opti50- tweeters.


----------



## hybridamp

Nice to see the optidrive amps being used.

Here are a few from my first competition setup back in '98. Sorry for the small pics, for some reason I only managed to restore the resizes from my old HDD; at least they won't take up much space in this thread while still showing some older gear.

'96 Tahoe LT 4x4









Sony CDX-C90, Alpine GRE-180, Dakota Digital Current and Voltage:









Close-Up of Gauges and old Viper Paging Alarm interface, 1-way ftl









Dakota Digital clock in rear-seat AC control area (2-doors didn't have this option)









Trio of JL 15W6, McIntosh MCC222 (driving MB Quart QM218.61), MMATS D200HC (subs)









Amprack at night with blue streetglow neon (No LED!)









MiniDisc! Sony 6 MiniDisc Changer in center console! I loved MD, wtf happened.









Stinger CPT Terminals (center point technology) on 2nd Optima Battery.









OhioGenerators High Output Alt









Can't find the pics of the components or doors unfortunately, but they were MB Quart Q series, which are still the components I run today, though I changed to QSD exclusively when those were released.


----------



## sjr033

Hoye0017 said:


> Did you compete? I may have seen it in some competition pics. The mustang looks very familiar.


I agree, the Mustang does look familiar. I too thought it was in a mag.


----------



## wurgerd9

This is what I have been running in my 1966 Mustang (car is the same age as I am!) Rockford Fosgate RFX-8330, Clarion 74eq in custom console with mp3 cord hidden in the pocket underneath the eq running to a PPI 2360 for my Boston Rally RS-10 sub and a Kicker IX-404 to run fronts and rears. The fronts are a mix of Polk EX 2560 component set midbasses and Blaupunkt crossovers and tweeters from the Overdrive series ODc65 component set. The rears are very rare Advent 4.6i coaxials with "inductive coupling technology" - their attempt at making an affordable point source speaker. Everything is painted to match the car pretty well and you may be able to see in the picture of the rear package tray that I perforated the rear tray in a roughly 6x9 shape to allow the sub to breathe into the interior a bit.


----------



## hybridamp

^ had almost forgotten about those RF decks. Nice interior.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Better audio on this version-

Manville Smith's 1984 Celica GT at the IASCA Finals (better audio) - YouTube


----------



## snow3d

This is my current setup in my work van. Not old school speakers or head unit, but old school power. Sold my Zed Dreadnaught and bought a bunch of thunder amps so I could go active.










































Clarion DRZ9255

CDT HD M6 -> MTX Thunder 4320
CDT HD 4 -> MTX Thunder 280
CDT DRT 25 -> MTX Thunder 280
CDT QES1220 -> MTX Thunder 2300


I also have a full set of white thunder amps as well. Probably get around to doing something with them soon.


----------



## wurgerd9

hybridamp said:


> ^ had almost forgotten about those RF decks. Nice interior.


Thanks, I really enjoyed the project and am happy with how it turned out!


----------



## SilkySlim

I start the thread and then don't post how rude. Tried a couple of times but tapatalk would not have it. 
Here is the wife's car. Old school amps, and fronts at least.





















































Photo is before the amp rack cover. Plus there is a hidden matching sii Gemini. 
Oz superman 5 1/4 - 2ch Olympus
Oz superman Tweets - 2ch Gemini
Morel Maximos rear - 2ch Gemini
Morel Ultimo SC 10 - Atlas

Saving 2ch of Olympus for matching mid pods. OZ superman 4" mids.
Very happy with the sound so far can't wait for the pods.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## n_olympios

Hardly an entire install, but it was the biggest part of it:


----------



## n_olympios

And this is a new, sort of old school install in an old school car: a Renault 5GT Turbo from 1989.


----------



## eisnerracing

*Re: CRX Install Pics - Zapco, DRZ9255 etc*



Robb said:


> Heres some pics of the install that was completed recently
> 
> - Clarion DRZ9255 headunit (4 way active capable)
> - DLS MS6a 6.5" midbass
> - old skool Kicker Nd25a tweeters
> - old skool Zapco Studio 50 (tweeters)
> - old skool Zapco Studio 100 (midbass)
> - old skool Zapco Studio 100 (bridged for sub)
> - old skool Kicker KS80 Substation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics of my other components that were installed:


I love it lol the kicker old school bass tube 
We sold these new called them the kicker mail box lol


----------



## CK1991

SUX 2BU said:


> 1988 Mustang GT, install circa 1994. Compeltely removable when commuting to college during the week. Protected by an 8080. Personalized plates read EAR DMG
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/650642-post49.html


very sweet install. If you don't mind my asking, did you custom make those 2 way kick pods? and how did they sound with the tweeters down low like that
BTW, I have a set of those rfa64 woofers....they're pretty nice IMO.


----------



## SilkySlim

hybridamp said:


> Nice to see the optidrive amps being used.
> 
> Here are a few from my first competition setup back in '98. Sorry for the small pics, for some reason I only managed to restore the resizes from my old HDD; at least they won't take up much space in this thread while still showing some older gear.
> 
> '96 Tahoe LT 4x4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sony CDX-C90, Alpine GRE-180, Dakota Digital Current and Voltage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-Up of Gauges and old Viper Paging Alarm interface, 1-way ftl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dakota Digital clock in rear-seat AC control area (2-doors didn't have this option)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trio of JL 15W6, McIntosh MCC222 (driving MB Quart QM218.61), MMATS D200HC (subs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amprack at night with blue streetglow neon (No LED!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiniDisc! Sony 6 MiniDisc Changer in center console! I loved MD, wtf happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stinger CPT Terminals (center point technology) on 2nd Optima Battery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OhioGenerators High Output Alt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't find the pics of the components or doors unfortunately, but they were MB Quart Q series, which are still the components I run today, though I changed to QSD exclusively when those were released.


Now that's a cool OS install. I love it! Clean basic OS techniques.


----------



## tyroneshoes

Just trunk pics from 15 years ago or so

Started with these 










powering these










and this ported right when the v2s came out










Then upgraded to sony es gs series










sealed up the enclosure and added in an Audiomobile Mass


----------



## rmenergy

n_olympios said:


> And this is a new, sort of old school install in an old school car: a Renault 5GT Turbo from 1989.


Forget the gti, this is the OG hot hatch!!! Always wanted one.


----------



## SUX 2BU

CK1991 said:


> very sweet install. If you don't mind my asking, did you custom make those 2 way kick pods? and how did they sound with the tweeters down low like that
> BTW, I have a set of those rfa64 woofers....they're pretty nice IMO.


Thanks. Yes, those kicks were custom made for the car. First set of kicks we made as I recall. They sounded good but they did have the "rainbow" effect that many kick panel installations suffer.


----------



## rockin

Love an old school install in an old school car! She has had some modern improvements since this original install using USD Audio waveguides, Diamond Audio Hex 6.5" Diamond Audio D7 and D9 amplifiers, Phoenix Gold EQ 232, Alpine X-over, and Image Dynamics IDQ12" subs.


----------



## rockin

Making the sausage


----------



## miniSQ

some old some new...would like to find an old school sub amp to replace the RF


----------



## rockin

Tomorrow I'll post pics of the improvements.


----------



## JayinMI

tyroneshoes said:


>


Looks like the amps I have waiting to go in my car. 2 2100g's and a 5046?

Jay


----------



## SilkySlim

Great pics guys now that that's what I'm talking about. Nice system miniSQ which I'd subs are those? Sounds like you need one of my sii Hifonics to match that little Odin beauty. 

Nice little Sony Es amps Tyrone. In my humble opinion the best amps Sony has produced. At least that I've heard. Very smooth. Love the installs.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Morals

From my old IASCA install book.


----------



## tyroneshoes

JayinMI said:


> Looks like the amps I have waiting to go in my car. 2 2100g's and a 5046?
> 
> Jay


Two 2100g's and a 260g

Great amps


----------



## miniSQ

SilkySlim said:


> Great pics guys now that that's what I'm talking about. Nice system miniSQ which I'd subs are those? Sounds like you need one of my sii Hifonics to match that little Odin beauty.
> 
> Nice little Sony Es amps Tyrone. In my humble opinion the best amps Sony has produced. At least that I've heard. Very smooth. Love the installs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


thanks...4 ID8's wires to a 2ohm load. I have a Vii vulcan, but i didn't plan very well since i don't think the vulcan or the odin would be happy running bridged 2ohm.


----------



## JayinMI

tyroneshoes said:


> Two 2100g's and a 260g
> 
> Great amps


The one with the end caps threw me off. My 2100g's didn't have them, but my 5046 did. I also really liked the XM4040 and 10020. Great budget amps, great sound, if not much power.

Jay


----------



## Old Skewl

Wow! OS builds coming out of the woodwork all of a sudden. Rockin, Nice seeing your build. The second vehicle I installed a system in back in 1990 or 1991 was my 1986 Monte Carlo SS(may it rest in peace). It had a Sony XR7500 dead head with 10 disc changer, RF 3 1/2" in the dash and ADS 300is hanging from the rear deck, along with a PPI 4200am, and 2 Soundstream Reference SS-12 in a sealed box. I wish I had that whole system back. Boo hoo!


----------



## rockin

Thx Old Skewl. Have any pics of that Monte? I'd love to see it. I'm a huge G body fan! Funny you should mention your RF 3.5s in the dash because I did basically the same thing. The car didin't score very well at SBN for a lot of reasons but one of the things I did to raise the soundstage noticeably was instal CDT 3.5s in the factory locations. I've talked about this in the HLCD forum. Also replaced the PG EQ w/ Audison Bit 1 and moved Diamond MB into the kicks. Those changes helped A LOT. Added a Diamond Audio 200x2 D9 amp too. Guess I need some pics of that...


----------



## DBlevel

Great thread.................


----------



## Old Skewl

Rockin, I don't think I have any pics you'd want to see. I wasn't good about taking pics of my installs back then. Only pics I have are after I sideswiped a light pole and hit a tree head on. Bad night. It was a really nice car. Silver with grey stripes(most had the black/red stripes) with maroon cloth interior.


----------



## [email protected]'go

My 'car' for my holidays: VW Westfalia 1982... a collector


my current installation (Clarion, of course...)
Clarion DRX9575rZ
HP: Visaton B80 (Front), Monacor SP60/8 (Rear) on Rockford Fosgate Punch 200ix
JL Audio W1V2 on Rockford Fosgate Punch 4080







The amplifiers: Rockford Fosgate Punch 200ix et 4080:




The 200ix:





The 4080:




RCA:




The amplifiers'home.... (sic!!)





The first Test at home:



with a DSP Clarion DPH9300 (1997)


cd changer CDC635 (1997):


C-Bus and optocal cables:


The RCA on the 9300 and go on the Tru C7





The HU is DRX9175r (1995)


DSP DPH9300: OK


All equipement (only in Old except for the HP!!)




The HP:
Front: Visaton B80
 
ces 2 enceintes remplaceront le KE Focal prévu à l'origine!

Rear: Monacor SP 60/8


----------



## [email protected]'go

Second Test!
I choose another Clarion system (Ce-NET!!)
CD Changer: CDC1255z


















































Le Subwoofer, JL Audio W1V2:






external (L X l X H): 25 X 25 X 27,4)
21,4 X 21,4 X 23,8 soit... 10, 899L


----------



## [email protected]'go

c'est juste un faux goudron.. pour toiture..








test:






Une fois poncé:



The color.... bofffff but I've got it in my stock....


BOFFFF!!!








Phoenix Gold (vintage...)



















for my Front


----------



## [email protected]'go

Now, the wiring
















test for the Front


----------



## [email protected]'go

The HU: Clarion DRX9575r ....1999


13,1 volt:


----------



## SilkySlim

This is getting good nice work rockin and Chris a bus awesome! I look forward to looking through these more. Awesome woodwork Chris and rockin nice kick work. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]'go

SilkySlim said:


> This is getting good nice work rockin and Chris a bus awesome! I look forward to looking through these more. Awesome woodwork Chris and rockin nice kick work.


thanks SilkySlim, but I've got lots of work to finish it!

the sound is OK and better now


----------



## wurgerd9

OK, here is my "finished" old school install in a 1983 BMW 320is. Just wrapped this up today. Customized the center console and covered with leather. Had to build the plates and spacers for front component set too. And then built the sub box and used it for the amp rack in the trunk with a cut through so that the sub fires into the back seat. It came out pretty nice for a guy that is not that great with tools! Sounds pretty sweet. I'll check it with a decibel meter too, just out of curiosity.

-Sony mobileES XRC-750 and mobile ES changer with wired remote
-Sony mobileES component 5.25" set up front
-Clarion 74 eq
-MTX Thunder 4320 for front components and rear fill speakers
-MTX Thunder 275x for subwoofer

(not old school)
-JBL GTO 1014 10" sub in custom box (.75 cu ft) firing into back seat
-Alpine SPS-406 in rear deck


----------



## SilkySlim

That's a serious old school install down to the details. Awesome. I bet it's a great sounding little system.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkySlim

Bringing back the sony joystick!!! I sorry remote commander.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DBlevel

Lol, been looking thru this thread on my spare time.......

Love looking thru all the good stuff posted!


----------



## ZombieHunter85

I love my Clarion 74 EQ so much I bought 2.


----------



## SilkySlim

Ok this thread needs some life so all you guys buying this old school gear and talking about how good it looks and great it sounds but you're not putting it in vehicles? That's insulting I understand that there are some jewels that go to the shelf to await that perfect install or are mount on the wall as amp porn. 
The purpose of this thread is to see these amps still in action and hear how they are being used. Like an amp under a seat running components or a sub to a full blown custom setup don't be embarrassed let's see these things in action. I like the picks of the old comp cars too. I'm calling you guys out I want to see whose using it not just storing it. Let's honor these old designs by using them! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth SQ

SilkySlim said:


> Ok this thread needs some life so all you guys buying this old school gear and talking about how good it looks and great it sounds but you're not putting it in vehicles? That's insulting I understand that there are some jewels that go to the shelf to await that perfect install or are mount on the wall as amp porn.
> The purpose of this thread is to see these amps still in action and hear how they are being used. Like an amp under a seat running components or a sub to a full blown custom setup don't be embarrassed let's see these things in action. I like the picks of the old comp cars too. I'm calling you guys out I want to see whose using it not just storing it. Let's honor these old designs by using them!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well said.
I'm working on it. 




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## smgreen20

I'll agree this thread needs new life, but sadly I didn't take (If I did I didn't keep) any pictures of my old installs from when I got into car audio. I did take one from '99 in the wifes car, I'll see if I can dig it up. 



After a brief search, I found it, but not installed. Picture this, if you will, in a '90 Buick LeSabre in the trunk facing you if you're looking in, between the rear struts. 

HU: Clarion DRX9175 - Later stolen
Front: Clarion #?#5750 5 x 7 plates in custom made kicks - also later stolen
Rear: None
Processing: Clarion EQH5100
Amp: Clarion APA4160
Subs: Phoenix Gold XS104's

This is a badas$ amp, sold it to a friend and he gave it back to me earlier this year. Ran the fronts in stereo at 4 ohms, chs 3&4 bridged at 2 ohms to the subs, NEVER got hot, NEVER shut off. This (or these) amps are way under estimated.


----------



## Defaalarm

wurgerd9 said:


> -Sony mobileES XRC-750 and mobile ES changer with wired remote
> -Sony mobileES component 5.25" set up front
> -Clarion 74 eq
> -MTX Thunder 4320 for front components and rear fill speakers
> -MTX Thunder 275x for subwoofer
> 
> (not old school)
> -JBL GTO 1014 10" sub in custom box (.75 cu ft) firing into back seat
> -Alpine SPS-406 in rear deck


I used to have an old MTX Thunder 275x, it was my first amplifier  I could give you all a picture of my '99 set up, but you might not considder it Old School  

As I was 18 at the time I had the Thunder, my thoughts were that it was the best amplifier in the world. Is it considdered a good amplifier?


----------



## ryanr7386

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Well said.
> I'm working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


****, I must of missed a thread some where Brett! When did you put Tile and an Oven in the back of that Suburban?


----------



## Darth SQ

ryanr7386 said:


> ****, I must of missed a thread some where Brett! When did you put Tile and an Oven in the back of that Suburban?


G1 lol.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SilkySlim

smgreen20 said:


> I'll agree this thread needs new life, but sadly I didn't take (If I did I didn't keep) any pictures of my old installs from when I got into car audio. I did take one from '99 in the wifes car, I'll see if I can dig it up.
> 
> 
> 
> After a brief search, I found it, but not installed. Picture this, if you will, in a '90 Buick LeSabre in the trunk facing you if you're looking in, between the rear struts.
> 
> HU: Clarion DRX9175 - Later stolen
> Front: Clarion #?#5750 5 x 7 plates in custom made kicks - also later stolen
> Rear: None
> Processing: Clarion EQH5100
> Amp: Clarion APA4160
> Subs: Phoenix Gold XS104's
> 
> This is a badas$ amp, sold it to a friend and he gave it back to me earlier this year. Ran the fronts in stereo at 4 ohms, chs 3&4 bridged at 2 ohms to the subs, NEVER got hot, NEVER shut off. This (or these) amps are way under estimated.


Loved that amp strong clean and smooth. I don't remember many of those ever running hot. Great amp one of my favorite of the Japanese company's amps. Memories great sound ing stuff.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkySlim

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> G1 lol.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


LOL that's pretty funny. Can't wait to see it. Really can't wait to hear it! Maybe one day.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robb

Had some time today to show my front end setup as someone asked me last year to make a video.

Here's some pics and video.

1/2 baltic birch speaker baffles
brownbread sound deadener
6.5" DLS MS6a Midbass 80hz-4k hz
1" Kicker nd25a tweeter 4khz - 20k hz


sample video:

Clarion DRZ9255 , DLS MS6a, Kicker nd25a, Zapco Studio Amplifier - YouTube


----------



## SilkySlim

Proper old school show off there my friend.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## milburyl

Not sure what you are considering old school, but here's my amps and subs. 2 Rockford 600.4's. One runs 2 channels on a pair of Pheonix Gold XS 6.5 mids in doors with Rockford tweets sutface mount on the doors, other 2 channels of same amp runs Rockford 4" fanatic mids and tweets in kick panels. Other 600.4 runs Jensen 5 1/4 coax in rear doors off 2 channels, and run JVC 6X9 in boxes on rear floor. Have a Rockford 1000.1bd running 4 12" Rockford RFP1212 DVC subs in just prefab bassworx boxes. Head unit is a Rockford RAVDVD1.


----------



## vwdave

Nice old school install. Do you have any monitors to view DVDs on? Don't tell me you can view DCDs inside that little circle on the head unit. Lol


----------



## milburyl

vwdave said:


> Nice old school install. Do you have any monitors to view DVDs on? Don't tell me you can view DCDs inside that little circle on the head unit. Lol


No, no monitors. Maybe in the near future. Got this all installed in a PT-CRUISER with the back seat removed. I also have another 1000.1bd amp and am thinking on building a wall and having 8 12" DVC subs. Also have a Punch 500s that I would like to use on some midbass in the front doors. Need to build a garage to have some place to tear it apart and do it. Need to upgrade my electrical system too. The stock alternator is carrying quite a load now. I have 0 gauge wiring from battery to the cap and 4 gauge from the cap to distribution block and the 4 gauge to the 1000.1bd and only 10 gauge to the 2 600.4's, but figured that would be fine since the 10 gauge wires lengths are less than 2 feet each as well as the ground cables. Wanted to get into a couple sound offs this summer, but there are none in my area that I know about.


----------



## SilkySlim

Alright so I'm far enough along to post some photos. Will be weeks before I get to do more work. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkySlim

Tapatalk is broken and won't let me attach the photos.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## mires

SilkySlim said:


> Tapatalk is broken and won't let me attach the photos.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


Damn you Tapatalk. I want pics!!


----------



## Old Skewl

You got us hanging now! 

We want pics! We want pics!


----------



## SilkySlim

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwdave

What's on the rear deck below the covers?

I like your OZ superman components. Are they enclosed up there or running free?


----------



## Old Skewl

Looks good! More details! More details! What kind of car? BMW?


----------



## SilkySlim

That is changing but right now a Lanzar EQ30 middle & 2 kinetik 600 Reinforcement batteries. Will be 2 custom passive crossovers, aux fuse panel and a remote for my AC Dqxs. Possibly IPod dock, and headphone storage. 
It is a E39 BMW 530I with M sport package.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkySlim

The last pic it's of the baffle mounting frame for the ID Max monsters. The baffle itself is 3 layers of birch. With threaded inserts to mount to frame.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkySlim

Sorry guys I posted a pic before I finished grinding.


----------



## DBlevel

The best combo I've had so far...........

Might be going back .......


----------



## SilkySlim

I like it man that's awesome full circle.


----------



## SilkySlim

They look so good too!


----------



## DBlevel

Thanks Chad! The tubers were awesome on the front stage!


----------



## SilkySlim

2 more old school hybrid systems coming up soon!


----------



## SilkySlim

DBlevel said:


> Thanks Chad! The tubers were awesome on the front stage!



A good tube amp will really shine when you push it vs a/b & D that's when the a/b's and d's start getting harsh and distorted but the distortion and roll off of the tubes is much more comfortable and pleasing. Most people I seen prefer the tubes.


----------



## Old Skewl

After 3 years of buying Old School gear, I finally got a bug up my rear and started my install last month. Here is a teaser shot of my Soundsteam Reference Class A 6.0, 200 & 500 on the rear wall of my 03 Silverado SS!











Sent from my iphone using Tap


----------



## knever3

Old Skewl said:


> After 3 years of buying Old School gear, I finally got a bug up my rear and started my install last month. Here is a teaser shot of my Soundsteam Reference Class A 6.0, 200 & 500 on the rear wall of my 03 Silverado SS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using Tap




Love it!!!!!


----------



## Old Skewl

Thanks! I couldn't decide which amps to use, so I may switch them out once in a while with my MC300 or Class A 50/100. I had intended to go all Old school but the head unit and use my Boston Pro 6.2s for font stage, but I picked up a set of Morel Hybrid Ovations II last minute and threw them in due to the adjustable crossovers.


----------



## SilkySlim

Good give me the Bostons. Lol you'll love the combo with the hybrids they are incredible perfect match for the sound scream amps. Absolutely delicious sound! Lookin good!


----------



## SilkySlim

My wife just claimed the oz pod speakers from my car and I am rebuilding them with hybrid integra 4" I think I should have stepped up to 5 1/4 but I sure I'll be fine and quite happy! I tell you the vertus 3 way are one of the best deals around.


----------



## Old Skewl

I got the system up and running yesterday with some rough level adjustments by ear. I gotta say it sounds pretty darn good. I am just running a Alpine SBR-s83v for a sub atm and for an extra cab truck I am impressed with the bass output! I do like the Morels although I am going to play around with the tweeter positioning for while.


----------



## Dawgless

Subscribed!


----------



## bigbubba

Old Skewl, love the SS amps. Here's the ones in my car, 2-Ref. 500's and 1-Ref. 300


----------



## shawnk

bigbubba said:


> Old Skewl, love the SS amps. Here's the ones in my car, 2-Ref. 500's and 1-Ref. 300


Hoping I can get a listen to this at Nashville!!


----------



## shawnk

Man... all these amps on this page look awfully familiar! lol


----------



## bigbubba

shawnk said:


> Hoping I can get a listen to this at Nashville!!


I reckon you can take a listen.


----------



## shawnk

bigbubba said:


> I reckon you can take a listen.


sweet


----------



## JayinMI

Sony XM-450G (and not old school Audison BitOne.1)



(2) Sony XM-2100G's.



Front stage is all from Parts Express, and the sub will be an Illusion C10XL. 

Modded factory HU for now, Samsung Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4 later.

Jay


----------



## Old Skewl

bigbubba said:


> Old Skewl, love the SS amps. Here's the ones in my car, 2-Ref. 500's and 1-Ref. 300


BigBubba,

I love it! Nice clean install:thumbsup2:

How do they run upside down? Any thermal protection kicking in? I was gonna try to run a Ref705 upside down in my M3 but got SCARED!

Wish I was closer, I'd love to take listen myself.



shawnk said:


> Man... all these amps on this page look awfully familiar! lol


Yes Shawn, that 200 should look familiar. He He! I couldn't decide which amps to run. I was worried the MC300 might not fit behind the seat of my truck since it is taller. Didn't want to beat it up.


----------



## bigbubba

Old Skewl said:


> BigBubba,
> 
> I love it! Nice clean install:thumbsup2:
> 
> How do they run upside down? Any thermal protection kicking in? I was gonna try to run a Ref705 upside down in my M3 but got SCARED!
> 
> Wish I was closer, I'd love to take listen myself.


Thanks. Actually, they get kinda warm if I'm jammin' on it pretty hard but I've never had any thermal issues yet. I try not to push them too hard. I am in the process of making a cover to hide them with a fan system in place to move a lot of air over them.


----------



## SilkySlim

That should work! I have had good luck with that. Looks clean I like it true old school theme.


----------



## SilkySlim

Working on a hybrid old school build in my wife's car. Will post the highlights when done.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

In my daily driver not sure if it's really old school.

Alpine 7897 Phantom Face. And a Clarion 72EQ in my dash


Clarion 4201 4 channel Pro Audio amplifier
Powering 2 Memphis PR 6.5 and a pair of old school FULTRON tweeters.


----------



## quickrip

JayinMI said:


> Sony XM-450G (and not old school Audison BitOne.1)
> 
> 
> 
> (2) Sony XM-2100G's.
> 
> 
> 
> Front stage is all from Parts Express, and the sub will be an Illusion C10XL.
> 
> Modded factory HU for now, Samsung Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4 later.
> 
> Jay


I'd love some more on this setup. I'm in the process of putting together an old school sony setup with a xm-2100g on midbass duty. Hows the sq? More details please.


----------



## vwdave

Need advise...running Dynaudio md102 tweeters and MW160 mids active up front (each set running off a ZPA0.3. I'm also running an eclipse aluminum 12 sub, but not sure which amp to use. Either ZPA0.5 or a PpI pc21400.2.

Thoughts?


----------



## Old Skewl

Gotta say the PPI is sweet looking. I have thing about matching amps though.


----------



## teldzc1

JayinMI said:


> Sony XM-450G (and not old school Audison BitOne.1)
> 
> 
> 
> (2) Sony XM-2100G's.
> 
> 
> 
> Front stage is all from Parts Express, and the sub will be an Illusion C10XL.
> 
> Modded factory HU for now, Samsung Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4 later.
> 
> Jay


Love me some old school Sony Mobile ES gear. Doesn't get as much recognition but they are really sweet sounding.


----------



## horners85regal

Just joined up ! Hear is my set up lol, PPI-PC 650, runs my free air 4 10" pioneer subs, my pioneer 6x9s in the rear parcel tray and a pair of 4x10s in my home made center coffee cup holder. Ive had the amp since new used to have it hooked to 2 15" JL 15w6 subs, but i love the 10s and the trunk space with no box !


----------



## ryanr7386

Found a few pics of my system I had in my Grand Cherokee back in 2010, lost a bunch of pics from the dash install of my 7909.

Down firing sealed box I had a couple JL 10Wo subs installed in. .62 cubes each. very nice low end and plenty of it for the Jeep. 



ADS PQ20 amps mounted to the top side.




Alpine 7909 was feeding this Alpine 3672 Crossover.



PQ20's all neatly wired up.


----------



## edouble101

vwdave said:


> Need advise...running Dynaudio md102 tweeters and MW160 mids active up front (each set running off a ZPA0.3. I'm also running an eclipse aluminum 12 sub, but not sure which amp to use. Either ZPA0.5 or a PpI pc21400.2.
> 
> Thoughts?


I would mix it up and run the PPI and PG, cant go wrong with that combo!


----------



## Old Skewl

ryanr7386 said:


> Found a few pics of my system I had in my Grand Cherokee back in 2010, lost a bunch of pics from the dash install of my 7909.
> 
> Down firing sealed box I had a couple JL 10Wo subs installed in. .62 cubes each. very nice low end and plenty of it for the Jeep.
> 
> 
> 
> ADS PQ20 amps mounted to the top side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpine 7909 was feeding this Alpine 3672 Crossover.
> 
> 
> 
> PQ20's all neatly wired up.


Looking good! Still have a sweet spot for ADS PQ/PH amps.


----------



## vwdave

edouble101 said:


> I would mix it up and run the PPI and PG, cant go wrong with that combo!


Hmmm. That means I'd only need my single 4 channel line driver rather than my sld44 and a pld1. That ppi will give me more than enough juice for my sub (or any sub I swap out to) with the 4 volts of signal I get from my avic800NEX.


----------

